# My new nano shrimp tank



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

I ended up picking up a Fluval Flora Tank from PJs some time ago and decided to use it as a Shrimp Tank. I'm using Seachem Black Flourite as the substrateand using the CO2 from the kit along with a diffuser and bubble counter. I'm thinking to change the filter to an aquaclear 20, with a foam sleeve. I picked up some low grade CRS and Cherry Shrimp from Shrimp Fever


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. I also set one up but with ADA instead. The filter actually isn't too bad.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> Very nice. I also set one up but with ADA instead. The filter actually isn't too bad.


I found the filter to be noisy when you try an adjust the flow. It makes a cracking sound and felt that it was too much current for my small baby shrimp. I'm going to replace it with a sponge filter. Overall I feel that the Fluval Floral is an excellent buy for $49 but I wouldn't have picked on up for $129 - $149 regular price.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nice price! Looks really nice


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

razoredge said:


> I found the filter to be noisy when you try an adjust the flow. It makes a cracking sound and felt that it was too much current for my small baby shrimp. I'm going to replace it with a sponge filter. Overall I feel that the Fluval Floral is an excellent buy for $49 but I wouldn't have picked on up for $129 - $149 regular price.


I picked it up for the $49 deal. It was too good to pass up on. Just noticed today that I have some little guys swimming around.


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

I have shrimplets!! I can't believe how small they are.... But you can still tell that they are shrimp.


----------

